# Need to build a hinged/movable section of layout



## Pmdevil (Dec 9, 2011)

I am planning on building a a loop around my son's room in Lionel. I want to encircle the room at about40" off the ground. I am having a problem with how to address the crossing of the door. I would like to build a hinged board with the track attached to it. The issues I am encountering are:
1.How to hinge the track so that when it is in place it will align correctly and not cause derailments
2. Ho to put a hinge in place that will allow room for the hinged area to either swing up (rails of track may rub) or down (wood board will rub).

Any suggestions??
JB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'd use some keyed posts to align the hinges, and I'd also hinge the piece down. When you fold it up, the track will line up, and the pins will insure track alignment on the swinging end. You would obviously have a latch to hold it up unless you wanted to swing it down. Swinging it down solves the problem of the track crunching together, and as long as you keep the tolerances reasonably close, I think this would be pretty easy to do and work out fine.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Look at how a door and frame are set up and copy that design. That will allow the gate to swing down without hitting.


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm, the lionel #313 bascule bridge swings up. But its hinge point is roughly 6 inches above and slightly behind the bridge deck and the track, so the track never crunches as it raises. And as it lowers, the track rails on the deck are aligned automatically to the track rail pins on the stationary track at both ends.

So maybe you could think about reverse engineering the bascule bridge idea as the bedroom door span. Take your time building it, take all night if you need too. Please post photos in the morning, we'll all be waiting!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You should be able to swing up, as long as the pivot-axis of the hinges is at or above the top of the track rail.

I'd echo John's comment ... use some sort of a "dovetail-like" keyway for the landing ... a tapered fit to align the swing-away track properly with the fixed track.

As long as the swinging mount-board is rigid when locked into position, there's no need for rail pins, of course. You can simply wire powered leads to the swinging section of track.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Put a bridge on it too.
Like it has been said, run separate power too it, as long as the track lines up there is no need for pins.

This is HO, I should have taken more pictures before it was dismantled.
This swung down.
Slide locks (or whatever they are called) held it in place. Hinged on the other side.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree, if the geometry is right, you could probably swing it up. It just came to me that it's very easy to avoid the rails crashing if you swing it down. It also doesn't have to be latched down, gravity is your friend. 

Either way should work, and I can't see this being a big problem.


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

Your biggest problem might be people coming into the room when the track is in place.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can't have it near a door to prevent it from opening. That is as much as 40 inches. Most bedroom doors open in.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You can take the door off too.


pmdevil never came back since he posted.


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

If his bedroom door opens in, he could replace it with a 'dutch door' (sometimes called a 'Mr. Ed the talking horse door'). So closing just the bottom half of the door would allow the track bridge to be put in place. And someone wanting to enter the room could reach in thru the open top half to remove the track bridge, then swing the bottom half of the door open.


----------



## BMcComas221 (Nov 11, 2011)

*bad kids...*

Maybe it is just my kid but I would eventually forsee them running into the room slamming the and locking the track into place... knowing full well i wouldn't mess the track up to go in after him..


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

*I built one of these*

A swinging bridge. You can mount a small shelf to the door. The key to getting the tracks to align properly is to cut them on an angle at the lock side of the door. You should also get an interlock switch like one used on a refridgerator door to cut the power to the tracks when the door is opened.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

areizman said:


> A swinging bridge. You can mount a small shelf to the door. The key to getting the tracks to align properly is to cut them on an angle at the lock side of the door. You should also get an interlock switch like one used on a refridgerator door to cut the power to the tracks when the door is opened.



Good idea....does it swing open more? What swings open the legs too?
All the way to walk through?
A picture fully opened?
Good idea with the interlock switch.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I can see the trains hitting the floor when someone pops the door open with a train on the track behind the door.  I'd either lock the door or put a warning light outside the door not to open it, probably both. 

The split door would work well with this idea, that way you could have the top open and it would be obvious the trains were running.


----------

